
Genie: A full-stack MVC web framework for Julia - open-source-ux
https://genieframework.com/
======
eigenspace
Very cool!

How much trouble does Julia’s JIT compiler latency cause with this? With a big
complex website does every button introduce compiler latency the first time
it’s hit by a user?

And once you have a Julia session running and everything is fully compiled,
how many users can one session support comfortably?

~~~
ChrisRackauckas
>How much trouble does Julia’s JIT compiler latency cause with this? With a
big complex website does every button introduce compiler latency the first
time it’s hit by a user?

The first time a function is hit by any user until the server restarts. In
practice that doesn't seem to be that bad from the Julia apps I've deployed,
especially if you just make part of the setup sequence query a few common
commands. This can of course be improved by making the version of Julia that
you deploy have your app as part of the system image, in which case you'd have
no JIT latency since it would essentially all be AOT compiled.

~~~
snicker7
My understanding is that is what PackageCompiler.jl is supposed to do.

